
Flash Industry Trends Could Lead Users Back to Spinning Disks - rbanffy
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/consumer-optane-enterprise-ssd-market,34631.html
======
mankash666
No it isn't. I work for a company that makes ssds and the trend detailed here
isn't accurate.

For instance, the upcoming invasion of M.2 ssds will make average transfer
speeds of 1.3GB/s possible on most mid tier laptops, just like in Mac books
pros

